# Brille mit Sehstärke



## NautilusIII (17. August 2008)

Hi!

Suche eine Brille mit Sehstärke (-1,25/-1,75).
Ergonimie und Optik sind wichtig, ebenso flexibler Austausch von "Filtern" (Farbvorsätze o.ä.) und letztlich der Preis.

Hab mir bisher welche von Adidas (Evil Eye Pro) sowie Rodenstock angesehen.

Habt Ihr Meinungen zu denen oder andere Empfehlungen?

Danke!

(Über die SuFu hab ich leider nur Beiträge aus dem Jahr 2003 gefunden... bin aber auch neu hier, vllt. auch falsch gesucht...)


----------



## schnezler (17. August 2008)

Hi
Ich hab mir vor en paar wochen eine adidas evil eye zu gelegt und muss sagen die eist einfach top. An Sichtfeld verliert man nicht viel durch den clip mit den gläsern. Hab sie für 207 Euro vom optiker bekommen inklusive clip mit sehstärke (-3.5,-3.25)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bAd_taSte (17. August 2008)

Moin,

ich habe auch die Evileyes von Adidas.
Wenn Du keinen fähigen Optiker hast, ist das mist.
Meiner ist nicht in der Lage, mir da passende Korrekturgläser einzubauen.
Problematisch ist das wohl, weil die Gläser so dicht und so schräg vor den Augen sind. Bei geringeren Korrekturwerten, soll der Effekt aber nicht so start sein.
Bei -4,75 klappt das mit der Brille nicht mehr ohne Probleme.

MfG
bAd_taSte


----------



## NautilusIII (17. August 2008)

Danke für Eure Antworten.
Dann sollte ich zunächst mal meine Sehstärke neu bestimmen lassen damit ichs Geld nicht rausfeuer und dann mal anprobieren.

Irgendwann gabs das mal online (man konnte Stärke usw. angeben), wisst Ihr obs noch solche Onlineshops gibt?


----------



## purestrain (18. August 2008)

Ich würde SwissEye empfehlen; speziell die Stingray. 

Und die Sache mit dem Optiker kann ich gut nachvollziehen: Der Fielmann-Versuch war fehlgeschlagen; letztendlich war ich bei einem Optiker, der nur altmodische Geräte hatte ( Schrauben zum verstellen etc. ) aber dafür 100% korrekt, und keine aussage wie: "Sie sehen alles verschwommen und doppelt? Das ist immer so bei Radbrillen, und da kann man auch nix machen"

Gruss
Michael


----------



## buheitel (18. August 2008)

http://www.lifestylebrille.de/index...rt&page=shop.browse&category_id=675&Itemid=26

hab bisher nur Gutes davon gehört. Wollte demnächst auch zuschlagen. Weiß aber noch nicht genau ob klar, blau oder oranges Glas.


----------



## Bruchmann (18. August 2008)

Ich habe meine Evil Eye seit etwa einem halben Jahr und bin sehr begeistert. Man bekommt alle passenden Ersatzteile nachgekauft. Addidas ist dabei auch sehr kulant. Ein Freund von mir ist schon einmal der Bügel gebrochen. Dies ging dann über die Garantie. Und auf dem Winterberg-Festival bekam er neue Gläser kostenlos getauscht.


----------



## Ace of spades (18. August 2008)

> Suche eine Brille mit Sehstärke (-1,25/-1,75).



Servus NautilusIII

und willkommen imForum ! Ich hab ähnliche Werte wie du und habe mich aufgrund weniger, bezahlbarer und kompetenter Lösungen für Kontaktlinsen (Dailys) entschlossen. 
Kommt das für dich in Frage ? Falls du (wie ich) hohe Zyl.-Werte hast ( >1,5) gibt es seit kurzem auch Monatslinsen die das ausgleichen. Aber leider net ganz billig (6x, ca 150 )

Gruß Ace


----------



## longtom76 (18. August 2008)

stifflers_mum schrieb:


> http://www.lifestylebrille.de/index...rt&page=shop.browse&category_id=675&Itemid=26
> 
> hab bisher nur Gutes davon gehört. Wollte demnächst auch zuschlagen. Weiß aber noch nicht genau ob klar, blau oder oranges Glas.



Hört sich auch in der Beschreibung richtig gut an. 98  sind absolut im Rahmen...
Nur mit der Farbe der Gläser bin ich mir überhaupt noch nicht im Klaren:
 - Orange oder doch auch als Sonnenbrillenersatz für Bike und Auto?



Gruß Tom


----------



## bully98 (18. August 2008)

longtom76 schrieb:


> Hört sich auch in der Beschreibung richtig gut an. 98  sind absolut im Rahmen...
> Nur mit der Farbe der Gläser bin ich mir überhaupt noch nicht im Klaren:
> - Orange oder doch auch als Sonnenbrillenersatz für Bike und Auto?
> 
> ...



Ich fahre auch bei Sonnenschein orange, zumindest wenn ich weiss dass ich auch oft im Wald fahre auf der Strecke.

Denn ich finds sehr unangenehm mit Sonnenbrille in einen dunklen Wald zu kommen, da spielen meine Augen manchmal ziemlich verrückt.

Orange geht auch bei Sonnenschein.


----------



## longtom76 (18. August 2008)

stifflers_mum schrieb:


> http://www.lifestylebrille.de/index...rt&page=shop.browse&category_id=675&Itemid=26
> 
> hab bisher nur Gutes davon gehört. Wollte demnächst auch zuschlagen. Weiß aber noch nicht genau ob klar, blau oder oranges Glas.



Werden bei dieser Brille die Sehstärkefolie in das Glas eingearbeitet, oder nur eingeklebt?
Ist die Stärkefolie sichtbar?
So ganz werde ich aus der Beschreibung nicht schlau...

Herzlichen Dank.

Gruß Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buheitel (19. August 2008)

longtom76 schrieb:


> Werden bei dieser Brille die Sehstärkefolie in das Glas eingearbeitet, oder nur eingeklebt?
> Ist die Stärkefolie sichtbar?
> So ganz werde ich aus der Beschreibung nicht schlau...
> 
> ...



Hab die Brille selber noch nicht. Was ich so herauslese, wird die Folie wohl eingeklebt. Auf den Bildern sieht man aber nix von eingeklebten Stärkefolien. Einige hier aus dem Forum haben die Brille (gabs mal als Gewinn). Die sollten mal kurz ihre Erfahrungen schildern.


----------



## flowbike (19. August 2008)

Der Begriff Folie ist hier etwas irreführend. Damit ist nur der Träger der Korrekturgläser gemeint. Im Träger sind die Korrekturgläser eingeclipst. Der kpl. Träger wird dann von innen in die eigentliche Brille eingeclipst.


----------



## JunkieHoernchen (19. August 2008)

longtom76 schrieb:


> Werden bei dieser Brille die Sehstärkefolie in das Glas eingearbeitet, oder nur eingeklebt?
> Ist die Stärkefolie sichtbar?
> So ganz werde ich aus der Beschreibung nicht schlau...



Die Stärke wird bei der Brille über normale Gläser geschaffen. Diese werden wiederum in eine Folie eingesetzt. Diese Folie wird in die Brille eingeklipst. Anbei ein Bild von der Brille und der Folie einzeln.


----------



## buheitel (19. August 2008)

und....zufrieden mit dem Teil? Sind die Brillen zu empfehlen?


----------



## flowbike (19. August 2008)

stifflers_mum schrieb:


> und....zufrieden mit dem Teil? Sind die Brillen zu empfehlen?


Auf jeden Fall hat er einen Apple, das macht ihn schon mal sympathisch


----------



## bAd_taSte (19. August 2008)

Ach ja, ich lese hier eben: "Kontaktlinsen"  Die hab ich doch ganz vergessen, da hier nach einer Brille gefragt wurde 

Fürs tägliche hin und her gegurke setze ich ne Brille auf, normale oder Evil Eyes, je nach Geschwindigkeit 

Am Wochende fürn Bikepark hab ich mir weiche Kontaktlinsen geholt. Das sind Montatslinsen, die halten bei mir aber bestimmt drei bis vier Monate. Klar, ich trage sie ja nur ein bis zweimal die Woche. Ich merke am nachlassenden Tragekomfort, ob sie noch halten oder schon fertig sind.

Weiche Linsen gibts mittlerweile auch für Hornhautverkrümmung (Astigmatismus) in weiten Bereichen.
Ich benutze die "Frequency Xcel" oder so ähnlich und die gibts in folgenden Stärken:
-8.00 bis +6.00
Zyl. -0.75 bis -2.25 in 10°-Schritten

Also da habe ich selbst für meine krummen Augen was passendes gefunden.

Falls Interesse besteht, kann ich noch ein wenig mehr dazu schreiben 

MfG
bAd_taSte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockrace (19. August 2008)

Ich hab im Netz eine Seite gefunden, die behaupten das sie Gläser schleifen können die direkt in das Gestell (z.B. adidas Evil Eye pro) passen.
Mann kann so gar die Farbe der Gläser auswählen.

Ich finde das klasse, wäre nur nicht der Preis. 
Ein Glaspaar soll 179 kosten.

Hier mal die Links: R+H Brillenglas Konfigurator


----------



## longtom76 (19. August 2008)

JunkieHoernchen schrieb:


> Die Stärke wird bei der Brille über normale Gläser geschaffen. Diese werden wiederum in eine Folie eingesetzt. Diese Folie wird in die Brille eingeklipst. Anbei ein Bild von der Brille und der Folie einzeln.



Super, herzlichen Dank für die Bilder!
Hatte irgendwie gehofft, dass der Korrekturteil weniger oder gar nicht mehr zu sehen ist. Unter dem Strich kann ich auch bei meiner Shimano Visente mit Clip on bleiben. Mich stört die Optik - fühle mich irgendwie immer wie Mickey Mouse... 

Gruß Tom


----------



## JunkieHoernchen (19. August 2008)

Ich habe die Brille nur als Reserve (sprich nachts beim 24h Rennen...). Habe insgesamt 5 Gestelle der Brille. Mir persönlich ist der Einsatz zu auffällig. 

Habe noch eine Rodenstock Proact - mit super geschliefenen und selbsttönenden Gläsern. Ist zwar wesentlich teurer, aber für mich die beste Lösung...

Viel Spaß bei Eurer Kaufentscheidung...


----------



## Dieselwiesel (20. August 2008)

Schau dich mal unter den Oakley Modellen um, die gibts auch sehr günstig gebraucht in Ebay.
Ich habe die Brille auf dem Bild schon seit 7 Jahren im Alltags und Sportgebrauch und sie hat schon einiges wegstecken müssen. Bisher hat sie alles ohne einen Defekt überstanden und man sieht ihr die intensive Nutzung auch nicht wirklich an.
Beim Radfahren funktioniert die Brille einwandfrei da die breiten gebogenen Gläser genug Schutz vor Wind bieten.
Hab mir dann vor zwei Monaten neue Gläser mit aktueller Sehstärke reinmachen lassen welche zudem "Selbsttönend" sind (nicht braun wie aus "alten Zeiten" sondern richtig schwarz-tönend).
Außerdem hab ich mir in Ebay eine weitere (andere) Oakley als reine Alltagsbrille gekauft, für nur 60 im neuwertigen Zustand. Dort sind dann ganz normale Brillengläser mit Sehstärke drin.


----------



## Ace of spades (20. August 2008)

@bAd_taSte
Danke für die tiefergehende Info ! Cool ich hab auch Astigmatismus  Hört sich ja wenigstens inter. an 

Meine Probelinsen kommen demn. (lt. Optiker das allerneueste am Markt) und ich bin sehr auf die Haltbarkeit gespannt ! Für den hohen Preis wären 2-3 Monate schon prima ! 
Als Vorteil sehe ich das ich mit der Brillenwahl dann flexibler bin und zB. auch in der Skibrille "Sehstärke" habe. Dagegen steht das Einsetzen und die üblichen Verenkungen bis sie drin sind, aber das scheint Übungssache zu sein.....

@Dieselwiesel
auch ned schlechd ! Welche Rahmen von Oakley sind für optische (Kunsstoff- ? ) Gläser geeignet bzw. auf was muß man achten...oder bastelt ein gewiefter Optiker jedes Glas in jeden Rahmen ??? Ich bin von der Marke völlig weggekommen da anerkannterweise die Gläser top sind aber die Rahmen gern brechen (und deswegen ein schickes Tütchen dabei ist mit dem Ersatz angefordert werden kann..oder sind diese Zeiten vorbei )
Die Idee mit Alltag/Freizeit und auch Bike kompatibel find ich klasse 

Gruß Ace


----------



## Dieselwiesel (20. August 2008)

Wie schon gesagt, bei meiner Brille ist bisher nix gebrochen, obwohl das Ding sehr alt ist und viel genutzt wurde. Vieleicht bezieht sich das auch mehr auf die Kunsstoff Sportbrillen von Oakley???
Jedenfalls hatte der Optiker keine Probleme Kunsstoffgläser in diese Fassung rein zu setzen.

Übrigens hab ich vor dem Kauf dieser Brille jahrelang Kontaktlinsen getragen und kann dazu folgendes sagen:
-es ist SEHR unangenehm wenn einem Schweiß in die Augen tropft und man hat Kontaktlinsen drin
-ich mußte immer sehr gut Windabweisende Radbrillen tragen da Zugluft an der falschen Stelle im Zusammenspiel mit den Linsen, die Augen sehr stark irritiert hat.
-Fliegen oder Staub/Dreck im Auge ist mit Kontaktlinsen ebenfalls nochmal deutlich unangenehmer als ohne Linsen. Ganz ohne Brille fahren ist deshalb nicht sooo dolle.
-ich hatte immer ein kleines Fläschchen Kochsalzlösung dabei um die Linsen im Notfall (also Dreck im Auge oder dergl.) auch mal rausnehmen und reinigen zu können, was mit schmutzigen Händen auch kein Vergnügen war.

Natürlich haben Linsen auch einige Vorteile und ich möchte sie auch nicht schlecht machen aber genannte Nachteile haben mich dazu bewegt auf Brille beim Sport umzusteigen.


----------



## Aragonion (22. August 2008)

Ich fahr einfach mit Clips vom Optiker die auf meine Brille massgeschneidert wurden für dezente 25,00 Euro.
Bei 11 Dioptrin rum (stark Kurzsichtig) kauf Ich Mir sicherlich nicht noch mal neue getönte Glässer oder so in einer spezielen Sonnenbrille.
1x langt bei 300 Euro rum pro Glass ..................
Hab auch mal eine Integrale Sonnenbrille probiert (siehe Bild) zum dafor setzen aber das Teil ist zu klein für meinen Dickschädel und zudem bekamm Ich dafon Kopfschmerzen da es vorne zu weit von meiner Brille abstand ............
Zufrieden bin Ich mit der Clips Lösung allerdings nicht da die Fläche zu klein ist die verdunkelt wird ................


----------



## bAd_taSte (22. August 2008)

@ Ace of spades:

Wieso bei dem Preis? Ich hab mir neulich drei Paar gekauft (bestellt) für 35,- inkl. Versand. Wenn irgendwer wissen will wo und welche, möge er/sie sich per PM bei mir melden.
Beim Optiker sind die ganz klar teurer, dafür bekommt man sie dort ja auch angepasst 

Diese Monatslinsen trage seit mittlerweile einem Jahr beim DH/FR und kann Dieselwiesel nur teilweise zustimmen.
- Schweiß im Auge ist immer sehr unangenehm, das die Linsen machen es bei mir nicht schlimmer.
- Man kann Zwiebeln schneiden, ohne dass die Augen dabei anfangen zu tränen 
- Klar sollte man ne Windabweisende Brille tragen. Deswegen trage ich ja eigentlich auch Kontaktlinsen, damit ich meine Goggles bequem tragen kann. Ich hab da nämlich so ne filigrane Titanbrille, die passt da nicht drunter.
- Zugluft im Auge bei schlechtsitzender Windabweiserbrille ist wirklich Bullshit. Da kann die Linse schonmal kurzzeitig am Auge "festtrocknen", das irritiert beim Fahren total. Das tritt bei mir um so häufiger auf, je länger die Linsen an dem Tag drin sind.
- Ich würde die Linsen NIE auf dem Track rausnehmen. Mit harten Linsn mag das gehen, aber mit zittrigen, dreckigen Fingern an einer weichen Linse rumzufuchteln (die sich auch mal locker zusammenfaltet) klingt nicht nach einem guten Plan. Den Dreck schaufelt man sich dann ja auch ins Auge..
- Bei weichen Linsen ists kein Problem, wenn man mal etwas Staub o.ä. ins Auge bekommt. Bei harten Linsen fühlt sich das an wie Sandpapier im Auge.
- Für viele ist es wohl ein Problem, sich ins Auge zu lagen. Und das muss man machen, wenn man die Linse einsetzt und man muss sich richtig ins Auge langen, wenn man die wieder rausnimmt.

Ergo würde ich nur weiche Linsen empfehlen, weil es bei denen auch keine Eingewöhnungszeit, wie bei den harten Linsen, gibt.
Bisher bringen mir die Linsen noch mehr Nutzen, als dass sie mich stören. Vielleicht ändert sich das ja irgendwann mal wieder 

MfG
bAd_taSte


----------



## Taunusritter (23. August 2008)

Hi,

ich mag vorgeclipste Sachen nicht - weil nach einem SchweiÃtropfenlÃ¤ufer das Demontieren und Putzen beginnt. Daher wollte ich einfach verglast mit Korrektur - muÃ mich dafÃ¼r natÃ¼rlich auf eine Farbe und eine Abdunkelung festlegen. R+H kann fÃ¼r sehr viele Gestelle GlÃ¤ser fertigen - noch mehr, als im Konfigurator aufgefÃ¼hrt, gute Optiker kÃ¶nnen das einschÃ¤tzen. 

Schwierig fand ich es, Ã¼berhaupt ein zu meiner Birne passendes Gestell zu finden - die Tests sind dsbzgl. nicht universell brauchbar. So probierte ich z.B. eine im Test gelobte Uvex, die der Optiker probebestellte - saÃ Ã¼berhaupt nicht. Aber der Reihe nach meine Erfahrung.
- am Ort alle Optiker abklappern - man merkt sofort, welcher im Thema Fahradbrille zu Hause ist und R+H fÃ¼hrt.
- dort Gestelle probieren auf Sitz - speziell Augenbrauenabstand, ggf. welche probebestellen lassen. Gute Optiker fordern die fÃ¼r sie kostenlos und unverbindlich beim ZwischenhÃ¤ndler an.
- wenn verglasbares Gestell gefunden, dann Verglasung im K+H-Katalog auswÃ¤hlen. Ich nahm z.B. gelb = sehr kontraststeigernd, welches von sich aus ca. 25% Abdunkelung mit sich bringt. Reicht fÃ¼r hellste Sonne, ist aber noch nicht zu dunkel. Ich wÃ¼rde nicht empfehlen, mehr zu nehmen.
- dann den Optiker akribischst messen lassen: Augenabstand, Nasenmitte, Markierung geradeaus-Punkt, Winkel der GlÃ¤ser im geradeaus-Blickpunkt.
- SehstÃ¤rke sorgfÃ¤ltig messen lassen, Winkelachse bei zylindrischem Fehler auf 1-2 Grad genau! Viele Optiker runden vorschnell auf 5er-Schritte...

Bei genauem Vermessen kann man durch die irre gekrÃ¼mmten K+H-GlÃ¤ser wirklich perfekt sehen! Ich habe -1 und -1,25 dioptrin zylindrisch. Das Fahren mit diesem riesigen Sichtfeld ist toll...

Ich zahlte mit einem alten Vorjahres Rudy-Gestell als Sonderpreis ca. 230â¬. Teuer, aber ultimativ!

GruÃ

Klaus


----------



## Downhillfaller (23. August 2008)

Guck mal bei einem RodenstockhÃ¤ndler.
Die hatten (oder haben noch) im Sommer eine Aktion: Evil Eye pro S incl. SehstÃ¤rke fÃ¼r knapp unter 300 â¬! Super Preis! Die machen aber keine Werbung, da muss man nachfragen und nachhaken!

Allein die Adidas Brille kostet schon um die 180â¬.

Ich hab mir das Modell bestell (nix Online, sondern vor Ort) und der hat mir dann die Adidas Brille mit SehstÃ¤rke und den PolycarbonatglÃ¤sern (kratzfester) fÃ¼r 330â¬ verkauft. Laut R+H Konfigurator hat die Brille einen Preis von 568â¬.

Allerdings wollte Rodenstock wegen der SehstÃ¤rke es dann nicht machen und so hat es R+H gemacht. Hat keine 2 Wochen gedauert und fÃ¼r 330â¬.

Und das wichtigste: aufgesetzt und nix verschwommen, bin gleich mit Auto gefahren. Die Brille sitzt sehr gut und ist Top verarbeitet.

Ich kann sie nur empfehlen und die Froschaugen-Brille (Clips hinter Brille)bleibt zu Hause!

GruÃ
DHF


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.D. (24. August 2008)

Also ich hab mich letztes Jahr für die Uvex Lightening small entschieden.
Die Brille passt sehr gut zu meiner Birne und eine Brille mit Clip wollte ich definitiv nicht mehr (zum einen sieht´s ******* aus und vor allem die Reinigung ist absolut nervig - vor allem unterweges).
Die Uvex fahre ich meist ohne die mitgelieferten Blenden. Die Sicht ist genau wie bei einer normalen Brille (nix verschwommen, sehr breites Sichtfeld), die Augen wurden vom Optiker vorher genau vermessen.
Der Preis lag bei um die 200.- Euro.

Gruß


----------



## Infernal (26. August 2008)

hi

ich werfe hier nochmal die kontaktlinsen in die runde

ich verwende seit kurzer zeit monatslinsen (-1.00/-1.25, kein zyl, keine hh krümmung)

ich kann das wirklich nur jedem wärmstens empfehlen, wenn die linsen richtig angepasst sind (optiker!!!) und man das richtig pflege mittel (ich verwende da optifree repleni sh) hat, spürt man die dinger den ganzen tag GAR NICHT

dadurch kann man jede radbrille die einem von ergonomie und farbe her zusagt tragen und braucht nicht tausend teure geschliffene gläser kaufen wenn man mehrere farben haben will

und so teuer sind die linsen auch net

also ich empfehle kontaktlinsen

ps
mit tageslinsen kam ich überhaupt nicht zurecht


----------



## longtom76 (26. August 2008)

JunkieHoernchen schrieb:


> Die Stärke wird bei der Brille über normale Gläser geschaffen. Diese werden wiederum in eine Folie eingesetzt. Diese Folie wird in die Brille eingeklipst. Anbei ein Bild von der Brille und der Folie einzeln.




Gibt es die Brille auch komplett verspiegelt?
Sind dann die Korrektureinsätze sichtbar?

Herzlichen Dank.

Gruß Tom


----------



## kroiterfee (27. August 2008)

würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## Winnni (27. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen 

Nachdem ich lange genug die Suchfunktion des Forums malätriert habe, bekam schlußendlich die Firma Lifestyle den "Zuschlag"...

Anfangs wäre es die Devils Eye von Addidas gewesen, aber die vielen Negativmeldungen hier im Forum haben mich abgeschreckt - 250 Tacken wollte meine Optikerin dafür, viel Geld wenns hinterher nix ist.

Zwar benutze ich schon seit langen Jahren eine Sonnebrille mit geschliffenen Gläsern, aber wenns einen beim Biken hinhaut möcht ich nicht unbedingt einen Glassplitter im Auge haben...

Wie auch immer, am Telefon (kostenloser Rückruf) wurde ich freundlich und kompetent von Herrn Widmann beraten, vom Preis her ist das Produkt sowieso konkurrenzlos.

Mal gucken wie lange es dauert, meine Schulden hatte ich gleich online überwiesen...

lg
Winni


----------



## MichiV (27. August 2008)

Du hast wohl schon zugeschlagen, sonst hÃ¤tte ich das Model KABRIO  STD von Rudy-Project empfohlen. Hab ich auch wobei es keine ultimative Sportbrille ist. Sie sieht sportlich und elegant zu gleich aus und ist von daher meine Altagsbrille da dort die normalen durchsichtigen GlÃ¤ser mit SehstÃ¤rke rein kommen. Sehr gute QualitÃ¤t und da die GlÃ¤ser nicht zu gebogen sind, kommen da ganz normale und damit gÃ¼nstige GlÃ¤ser mit SehstÃ¤rke rein. Der Sonnenschutzt wir aufgeclipt und die Sonnenbrillenclips gibt es in verschieden Farben und SonnendurchlÃ¤ssigkeiten. Die Sonnenbrille wird SerienmÃ¤Ãig mitgeliefert. Gibt es aber auch ohne Sonnenclip. Wenn man aber ein Sonnenclip nachtrÃ¤glich kauft, wird es teurer. Ich habe 268â¬ komplett bezahlt. Also Gestell inkl. Sonnenclip in LASER-Black (190â¬) , GlÃ¤ser (2x 49â¬ also 98â¬) mit -1 Dioptrin. Das Gestell kostet ohne Clip 140â¬ und die Laser-Black Scheiben 70â¬. ZusÃ¤tzlich hab ich 20â¬ Rabatt bekommen so dass ich halt auf 268â¬ fÃ¼r eine sehr gute sporttaugliche Altagsbrille bekommen habe.


----------



## Winnni (28. August 2008)

Hallo Michi 

Die Brillen von Rudy-Project hab ich mir auch schon angeguckt, aber trotzdem danke für den Tip.
Mein Problem war halt, das ich explizit eine reine Sportbrille brauchte - bei meinem 15 Jahre alten XT-Stahlrahmenbike komplett ohne Federung tränen mir mit der normalen Brille beim abwärtsfahren immer die Augen; ob aus Angst oder vom Fahrwind und der Rüttelei, das sei mal dahingestellt...gg

lg
Winni


----------



## kroiterfee (28. August 2008)

mach auf jeden fall bitte ein paar bilder von der brille. denn ich suche auch noch etwas gescheites. danke.


----------



## longtom76 (28. August 2008)

longtom76 schrieb:


> Gibt es die Brille auch komplett verspiegelt?
> Sind dann die Korrektureinsätze sichtbar?
> 
> Herzlichen Dank.
> ...



Ich zitiere aus der Mail des Herstellers:
"... im Normalfall nicht bei der Grauen und Braunen verspiegelten Variante

Nur etwas, wenn Sie gegen die grelle strahlende Sonne schauen."

Bilder von einer verspiegelten Brille hat nicht jemand zufällig für mich, oder?
Herzlichen Dank.


Gruß Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## longtom76 (29. August 2008)

longtom76 schrieb:


> Ich zitiere aus der Mail des Herstellers:
> "... im Normalfall nicht bei der Grauen und Braunen verspiegelten Variante
> 
> Nur etwas, wenn Sie gegen die grelle strahlende Sonne schauen."
> ...




Hat keiner Bilder der verspiegelten Variante oder zumindest Erfahrungen, wie stark der Korrektureinsatz sichtbar ist?

Gruß Tom


----------



## flowbike (29. August 2008)

longtom76 schrieb:


> Hat keiner Bilder der verspiegelten Variante oder zumindest Erfahrungen, wie stark der Korrektureinsatz sichtbar ist?
> 
> Gruß Tom


ich bekomme meine nächste Woche, dann kann ich berichten


----------



## longtom76 (30. August 2008)

flowbike schrieb:


> ich bekomme meine nächste Woche, dann kann ich berichten



Wäre super, wenn du dann ein paar Bilder online stellen würdest!

Herzlichen Dank.

Gruß Tom


----------



## longtom76 (3. September 2008)

@flowbike

Hast du deine Brille schon bekommen?
Bin schon ganz gespannt auf die Fotos...

Herzlichen Dank.


Viele Grüße

Tom


----------



## longtom76 (3. September 2008)

@flowbike

Hast du deine Brille schon bekommen?
Bin schon ganz gespannt auf die Fotos...

Herzlichen Dank.


Viele Grüße

Tom


----------



## MEGATEC (3. September 2008)

Also : 
Die Brillen von Joe ( Lifestyle ) sind top - ich nutze sie auch schon seit einem halben Jahr 

Er ist auch hier im Forum präsent ( http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=109502 ) und es gab sogar noch 20,- Euro Rabatt für Forumsmitglieder - siehe hier : http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=317459 



> *20 EUR Coupon:*
> Die Brille mit optischer Korrektur und einer Frontscheibe kostet normalerweise 99 EUR - für IBC-Benutzer gibt es die Brille für 79 EUR - nutze dazu den Coupon Code MTBNEWSDuosystemssteg147645 (gilt nur bei der Bestellung einer Duosystem Sportbrille mit optischer Korrektur) hier im Shop



Allerdings weis ich nicht ob der Code noch aktuell ist !

Erfahrungen zu der Brille / System hier : http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=328214&highlight=gewonnen

Zur Verspiegelung :
ich hab eine in schwarz / grau : da ist vom Einsatz so gut wie nicht zu sehen, nur wenn von hinten Sonne kommt hebt er sich etwas ab.

bei der gelben ist der Einsatz hingegen deutlich zu sehen, denn die Verspiegelung ist nicht sooooo stark.
Siehe Bild hier : 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flowbike (3. September 2008)

longtom76 schrieb:


> @flowbike
> 
> Hast du deine Brille schon bekommen?
> Bin schon ganz gespannt auf die Fotos...
> ...


nein die Brille ist noch nicht da. ich muß da morgen mal anrufen


----------



## longtom76 (10. September 2008)

flowbike schrieb:


> nein die Brille ist noch nicht da. ich muß da morgen mal anrufen



*nach oben schieb*

Brille schon da? 


Gruß Tom


----------



## El Guapo (10. September 2008)

Ich habe sogar Werte von +5, aber ich trage nur Kontaktlinsen(Night&Day von Cibavision).
Damit kann man jede Sportbrille benutzen und man sieht auch viel besser(Rundumblick).
Ich benutze nur Kontaktlinsen, aber wenn ich eine Brille tragen würde, würde ich zumindest beim Sport Kontaktlinsen tragen.


----------



## Stompy (10. September 2008)

El Guapo schrieb:


> Ich habe sogar Werte von +5, aber ich trage nur Kontaktlinsen(Night&Day von Cibavision).
> Damit kann man jede Sportbrille benutzen und man sieht auch viel besser(Rundumblick).
> Ich benutze nur Kontaktlinsen, aber wenn ich eine Brille tragen würde, würde ich zumindest beim Sport Kontaktlinsen tragen.



Gibt aber halt auch Leute die keine Kontaktlinsen vertragen, deshalb finde ich diesen Thread hier schon sehr sinnvoll.


----------



## Fire578 (10. September 2008)

Ich suche auch dringend noch eine Brille zum Biken. Bin im Moment bei der Evil Eye Pro. Bekommen ich mit Clip fÃ¼r 330â¬ bei http://www.optik24plus.de
Linsen gehen bei meinem Cylinder von -3.50 auf dem einen Auge auch schlecht. Die wÃ¤ren laut meinem Optiker dann auch so um die 300â¬ teuer.
Ich will die Brille auch zum Skifahren nutzen. Hab leider noch nix anderes vernÃ¼nftiges gefunden. Die Lifestyle finde ich hÃ¤sslich. AuÃerdem will ich WechselfarbglÃ¤ser haben.
GruÃ Christof


----------



## flowbike (10. September 2008)

longtom76 schrieb:


> *nach oben schieb*
> 
> Brille schon da?
> 
> ...


Ja, hab die Brille persönlich in Esslingen abgeholt.
War gut, denn ich bin mit dem Bike hin und hab deswegen gleich noch ein 2. Gestell for free dazu bekommen 
Zunächst bin ich allerdings mit dem Ding nicht klar gekommen, da ich auf dem linken Auge hohe Zylinderwerte habe, die außerhalb der angegebenen Range liegen. Ich habe jetzt ein Gestell mit dunklen und eins mit hellen Gläsern, jeweils verspiegelt. Optisch schon gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber die Korrekturgläser sieht man so kaum noch.
Mittlerweile habe ich ich mich einigermaßen an die Brille gewöhnt, nur das räumliche Sehen ist etwas anders. Ich habe immer so das Gefühl tiefer auf dem Rad zu sitzen, hat aber auch Vorteile, dann sehen Stufen auch nicht mehr so hoch aus. 
Die optische Qualität ist also nicht das Beste.
Das kommt zum Einen auch von einer starken Krümmung der Farbgläser im Gestell und das die Position der Korrekturgläser im Gestell etwas schwankt Die Fixierung des Trägers der Korrekturgläser im Gestell läßt hier einen gewissen Spielraum zu, außerdem sitzen die Korrekturgläser, von oben gesehen, ziemlich schräg im Gestell, was die optische Qualität auch nicht besser macht.
Wer hohe Korrekturwerte hat, dem empfehle ich Gläser mit höherem Brechungsgrad zu bestellen.
Eine persönliche Abholung ist auch empfehlenswert: Bei mir wurde z.B. durch pads noch der Sitz der Brille auf der Nase korrigiert.
Dieses Brillensystem wird auch von anderen Optikern angeboten.

Insgesamt entspricht die Qualität der Brille dem Preis, sprich, wer was gutes will muß mehr ausgeben.


----------



## bully98 (10. September 2008)

Fire578 schrieb:


> Ich suche auch dringend noch eine Brille zum Biken. Bin im Moment bei der Evil Eye Pro. Bekommen ich mit Clip für 330 bei http://www.optik24plus.de
> Linsen gehen bei meinem Cylinder von -3.50 auf dem einen Auge auch schlecht. Die wären laut meinem Optiker dann auch so um die 300 teuer.
> Ich will die Brille auch zum Skifahren nutzen. Hab leider noch nix anderes vernünftiges gefunden. Die Lifestyle finde ich hässlich. Außerdem will ich Wechselfarbgläser haben.
> Gruß Christof



Du hast wohl den falschen Optiker!

Ich hab Cyl-Werte von -4,5 und -3,5 und trage weiche Kontaktlinsen für 180,00 Euro.
Und mein Optiker hat mir die adidas evil eye pro inkl. Korrekturclip für 200,- angeboten. 
Ist trotzdem viel Geld und ich überleg noch was ich machen soll.


----------



## Fire578 (10. September 2008)

Dann nen mir doch bitte mal deinen Optiker. Dann am besten mit Telefonnummer.


----------



## Jocki (10. September 2008)

Das System wo die Korrekturgläser in der Folie sitzen hatten wir früher von Alpina. Das Problem dabei war, dass sich die Folie mit der Zeit verzogen hat und die Korrekturgläser nicht mehr zuverlässig fixiert waren. Deswegen haben wir das System dann auch nicht weiter verkauft.


----------



## longtom76 (10. September 2008)

flowbike schrieb:


> Ja, hab die Brille persönlich in Esslingen abgeholt.
> War gut, denn ich bin mit dem Bike hin und hab deswegen gleich noch ein 2. Gestell for free dazu bekommen
> Zunächst bin ich allerdings mit dem Ding nicht klar gekommen, da ich auf dem linken Auge hohe Zylinderwerte habe, die außerhalb der angegebenen Range liegen. Ich habe jetzt ein Gestell mit dunklen und eins mit hellen Gläsern, jeweils verspiegelt. Optisch schon gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber die Korrekturgläser sieht man so kaum noch.
> Mittlerweile habe ich ich mich einigermaßen an die Brille gewöhnt, nur das räumliche Sehen ist etwas anders. Ich habe immer so das Gefühl tiefer auf dem Rad zu sitzen, hat aber auch Vorteile, dann sehen Stufen auch nicht mehr so hoch aus.
> ...



Hört sich ja insgesamt nicht ganz so positiv an, bis auf die Treppenstufen.    

Würdest du vielleicht doch noch ein Foto machen, inwieweit der Korrekturteil sichtbar ist. Danke dir.

Gruß Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bully98 (11. September 2008)

Fire578 schrieb:


> Dann nen mir doch bitte mal deinen Optiker. Dann am besten mit Telefonnummer.



Aus welchem hattingen kommst du denn?

Mein Optiker ist in Sulz a.N.
Optik Essel
Tel 07454 5758

Kann ich nur empfehlen, hab da auch schon einiges an Geld liegen lassen,
da meine Augen ziemlich kompliziert sind.

Die Lifestyle Brillen sind für mich nämlich nicht machbar...


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (11. September 2008)

Stompy schrieb:


> Gibt aber halt auch Leute die keine Kontaktlinsen vertragen...


Es gibt heute so viele Arten von Kontaktlinsesn - und da soll es Leute geben, die keine einzige Art vertragen?


----------



## MEGATEC (11. September 2008)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Es gibt heute so viele Arten von Kontaktlinsesn - und da soll es Leute geben, die keine einzige Art vertragen?



*JA - die gibt es !*

Denn hier bin ich ...
Hab schon X-verschiedene Linsen ausprobiert: 
Bei allen starkes Fremdkörpergefühl in den Augen
+ dazu dauertränende Augen
+ Reizungen und Entzündungen...

Ich bin vom Thema Linsen erst mal geheilt !


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (11. September 2008)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> *JA - die gibt es !*
> 
> Denn hier bin ich ...
> Hab schon X-verschiedene Linsen ausprobiert:
> ...


Das Fremdkörpergefühl hat zunächst jeder Mensch: Weil ja ein Fremdkörper im Auge ist...

Sind die Probleme denn nicht weggeangen durch konsequentes, längeres, tägliches Eintragen (immer ca. max 3-5 Minuten länger pro tag?)


----------



## Fire578 (11. September 2008)

So hab gerade bei Optik Essel die Adidas Evil Eye Explorer bestellt mir KorrekturglÃ¤sern fÃ¼r 189â¬!!! Geiler Preis.
Netter Kontakt sehr zu empfehlen. 
Wenn die Brille fertig ist ruft er an, dann Ã¼berweise ich die Kohle und er schickt die Brille zu mir sobald die Kohle auf seinem Konto ist. 

SUPER!!!


----------



## Winnni (11. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen... 

Die Brille von lifestyle ist gut angekommen, inkl. zweitem Gestell für nix.

Anfangs hatte ich so meine Problem damit, da die Nasenauflage für meinen Nasenrücken nicht das Optimale ist.

Auf eine kurze mailanfrage schickte mir die Optikfirma kostenlos vier Paar aufklebbare Pads, was die Sache etwas besser machte.
Auf diesem Wege herzlichen Dank für den prompten und netten Service!

Fazit nach einer Woche radfahren:
Keine Probleme mit der Brille, absoluter Kauftipp für das Geld!


lg
Winni


----------



## Sport (11. September 2008)

Fire578 schrieb:


> So hab gerade bei Optik Essel die Adidas Evil Eye Explorer bestellt mir KorrekturglÃ¤sern fÃ¼r 189â¬!!! Geiler Preis.
> Netter Kontakt sehr zu empfehlen.
> Wenn die Brille fertig ist ruft er an, dann Ã¼berweise ich die Kohle und er schickt die Brille zu mir sobald die Kohle auf seinem Konto ist.
> 
> SUPER!!!



Ich hÃ¤tte da ne Bitte: Frag den doch mal, ob die Brille mit KorrekturglÃ¤sern fÃ¼r Kurzsichtige in StÃ¤rke 0.5 auch noch mÃ¶glich ist und wie der Preis dann ungefÃ¤hr ausfÃ¤llt. WÃ¤re super nett von dir.


----------



## Fire578 (11. September 2008)

Ruf einfach an, sind super nett und Telefonnr steht oben.


----------



## Sport (12. September 2008)

Fire578 schrieb:


> Ruf einfach an, sind super nett und Telefonnr steht oben.



Naja, ich werd sicherlich nicht zu euch in den Pott fahren um ne Brille zu kaufen. Mich würde nur mal interessieren was dieser anscheinend gute Laden bei dieser Sehstärke für Preise nennt, um das mit meinem Stammhändler vergleichen zu können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bully98 (12. September 2008)

Der Optiker kommt nicht aus dem Pott sondern aus dem oberen Neckartal.
Kennst du Sulz a.N. nicht?

Ich komme aus der Ecke und da bei dir Black Forest steht dürfte das dann soweit auch nicht sein.

Fire lässt sich das Ding ja auch zuschicken ...


----------



## Fire578 (12. September 2008)

Ich hab da einfach angerufen. 
Ich hab auch ne ziemlich starke Brille.
Rechts sph:-2.00 cyl:-2.50 links sph:-1.75 cyl:-3.50
Die Evil Eye Explorer mit Clip 1.6er vollentspiegelte und gehÃ¤rtete KunststoffglÃ¤ser
189â¬ 
Der Preis ist unschlagbar. Wenn die Brille fertig ist, bekomm ich bescheid, Ã¼berweise das Geld und nach Geldeingang schickt er mir die Brille zu


----------



## boeser (4. Januar 2009)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Guck mal bei einem RodenstockhÃ¤ndler.
> Die hatten (oder haben noch) im Sommer eine Aktion: Evil Eye pro S incl. SehstÃ¤rke fÃ¼r knapp unter 300 â¬! Super Preis! Die machen aber keine Werbung, da muss man nachfragen und nachhaken!
> 
> Allein die Adidas Brille kostet schon um die 180â¬.
> ...



Hallo DHF!

Ich will mir auch eine Brille mit SehstÃ¤rke zulegen. Die Adidas Evil Eye ist dabei meine erste Wahl. Ich habe auch schon bei R+H geschaut. Der Preis ist erst mal Nebensache, fraglich ist, ob das bei meiner SehstÃ¤rke Ã¼berhaupt machbar ist. Auf der Internet-Seite steht nur bis +/- 4 diop. (sph.) und sonst auf Anfrage. Ich bin mit +4,25 (sph.) leider drÃ¼ber. 

Bei welcher Dioptrien-Zahl hat das bei dir mit der Evil Eye geklappt?

Danke schon mal!
GruÃ
jan


----------



## N3C0 (4. Januar 2009)

mein favorit: uvex lightning pro

bestes prinzip für brillenträger meiner meinung nach: 
http://www.uvex-sports.de/uvex/spor...en&DirectURL=B191C015661D5ED4C12569CF0061FEFC

kostenpunkt ca 100eur


----------



## Medic-BHD (4. Januar 2009)

Hey zusammen,

Ich hab ne SWISSEYE Outdoor Protektor. Gibt es in Verschieden Farben, also Weis, Gelb, Rot, Braun. Innen kommt ein Einsatz rein so die BrillenglÃ¤se eingepasst werden, die liegt gut an, also rund um, ist etwas grÃ¶Ãer. Breite BÃ¼gel und SchÃ¼tzt sehr gut gegen Wind und Steine o.Ã¤.. Die Brille Kostet ca. 30â¬ und der einsatz fÃ¼r die BrillenglÃ¤ser 5â¬. MitKunststoffglÃ¤sern ist das Gewicht noch sehr angehem auf dauerm durch die Breiten BÃ¼gel liegt die echt gut an! www.Begadishop.de da bekommt ihr die unter SchutzausrÃ¼stung.

Ride on ....


----------



## boeser (4. Januar 2009)

N3C0 schrieb:


> mein favorit: uvex lightning pro
> 
> bestes prinzip für brillenträger meiner meinung nach:
> http://www.uvex-sports.de/uvex/spor...en&DirectURL=B191C015661D5ED4C12569CF0061FEFC
> ...




Hi! Kannst du da ein bisschen mehr zu sagen? Kann man die quasi mit Sehstärke verglasen und dann die Wechselscheiben davor "schieben"? So sieht mir das zumindest auf dem Bild aus.

(PS: Der Link funktioniert nicht. Man kann nicht direkt auf die Unterseite verlinken. Einfach die Suche bei Uvex benutzen.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## N3C0 (4. Januar 2009)

boeser schrieb:


> Hi! Kannst du da ein bisschen mehr zu sagen? Kann man die quasi mit Sehstärke verglasen und dann die Wechselscheiben davor "schieben"? So sieht mir das zumindest auf dem Bild aus.



genau so ist es! die gläser mit sehstärke sind fest im gestell verbaut. lediglich die getönten gläser werden von aussen davor gesteckt. hält super. sichtfeld ist aufgrund des komplett geschliffenen glases top (hängt sicherlich aber von der sehstärke hab. ich habe -2 und kann bis in die randbereiche scharf sehen). 
2 gläser sind im umfang dabei egwesen, grau und orange. für nachtfahrten lässt man die getönten gläser halt ganz weg. ich bin rundum zufrieden.

hab mich seinerzeit auch intensiv damit befasst. alle alternativen waren nicht zufriedenstellend für mich. insb. der clip mit geschliffenen gläsern nach innen war für mich unkomfortabel und das sichtfeld viel zu eingeschränkt. die uvex ist zudem verglichen günstig. konnte die briller allerdings nur im web bestellen und nicht beim optiker meines vertrauens (optikxpress.de).


----------



## mamba64 (4. Januar 2009)

N3C0 schrieb:


> genau so ist es! die gläser mit sehstärke sind fest im gestell verbaut. lediglich die getönten gläser werden von aussen davor gesteckt. hält super. sichtfeld ist aufgrund des komplett geschliffenen glases top (hängt sicherlich aber von der sehstärke hab. ich habe -2 und kann bis in die randbereiche scharf sehen).
> 2 gläser sind im umfang dabei egwesen, grau und orange. für nachtfahrten lässt man die getönten gläser halt ganz weg. ich bin rundum zufrieden.
> 
> hab mich seinerzeit auch intensiv damit befasst. alle alternativen waren nicht zufriedenstellend für mich. insb. der clip mit geschliffenen gläsern nach innen war für mich unkomfortabel und das sichtfeld viel zu eingeschränkt. die uvex ist zudem verglichen günstig. konnte die briller allerdings nur im web bestellen und nicht beim optiker meines vertrauens (optikxpress.de).


 
Ich werde aus optikxpress.de nicht so schlau.
Werden die tatsächlich für 90 Tacken inkl. geschliffener Gläser geliefert?


----------



## ruedigerg (4. Januar 2009)

Es wird die Brille für 90 Eu von optikxpress.de geliefert. Bei einem Optiker werden dann die passenden optischen Gläser angefertigt und eingesetzt. So habe ich es bei meiner Uvex Lightning small gemacht. Die Kosten für den Optiker muss ich mal raussuchen. Die Brille ist zum Biken, wenn man optische Gläser benötigt, wirklich Super.

Grüsse


----------



## N3C0 (4. Januar 2009)

ich habs damals bei optikxpress machen lassen (vorher sehtest beim optiker machen lassen) ich glaube die geschliffenen gläser kosteten in einfacher ausführung knapp 30 eur


----------



## mamba64 (5. Januar 2009)

N3C0 schrieb:


> ich habs damals bei optikxpress machen lassen (vorher sehtest beim optiker machen lassen) ich glaube die geschliffenen gläser kosteten in einfacher ausführung knapp 30 eur


Habe dort heute mal nachgefragt und bekam folgende Preise genannt:



> die Preise für die verglaste Uvex lightning Pro wären:
> Rahmen 89,95
> Gläser ohne Vergütung, das Paar 39.- 
> Gläser mit Vergütung (Entspiegelung und Hartschicht),
> ...


 
werde mal 1 - 2 Nächte drüber schlafen...


----------



## N3C0 (6. Januar 2009)

also ich hab die einfache verglasung genommen. die brille ist jetzt bei mir ein gutes jahr 4-5x die woche im einsatz und wird auch vor jeder tour gereinigt. kratzer oder blendeffekte konnte ich nicht feststellen. 
nur so als anmerkung, falls du doch geizig mit dem geld sein solltest *g*

es empfiehlt sich auf jeden fall vorher nochmal beim optiker vorbeizuschauen und einen sehtest machen zu lassen, damit man die sehwerte auch korrekt sind.


----------



## MEGATEC (6. Januar 2009)

Andere Frage:

kennt jemand von Euch nen www Shop der günstig optische Gläser mit starker Wölbung nach Muster anfertigt ?
Denn ich bräuchte für meine neue Brille gleich drei verschiedene Sätze ( klar + gelb + getönt ) .
Und bei allen bisher angefragten Optikern bei uns in der Nähe hat mich der Preisschlag getroffen : der günstigste war 460,- Euro für die drei Sätze..

Ich hab mir nämlich nun diese Brille hier zugelegt :
*SMITH INTERLOCK *
Dank gütem Dollarkurs recht günstig bei ebay USA zu bekommen 









Die schnellwechsel Mechanik der Brille ist einfach nur genial. Jedem Optiker dem ich sie gezeigt habe, ist fast der Unterkiefer auf den Tresen gekracht...


----------



## kroiterfee (8. Januar 2009)

gibts die nicht in amiland zu bestellen?


----------



## Aragonion (8. Januar 2009)

Bin zu dem Entschluss gekommen Mir dauerhaft die Augen lasern zu lassen für etwa 1000 Euro pro Auge und Gut ist.
Hab keine Lust mehr generel auf Brillen außer auf Sonnenbrillen.
Denke das wird grad bei 10 Dioptrin die Lebensqualität doch merklich steigern auf Dauer, grad auch beim schwimmen gehen ect.


----------



## mamba64 (9. Januar 2009)

Man ist das eine Odysee mit dieser Brille...
Nachdem sich die Leute von optikxpress.de trotz meiner Zusage ein paar Tage nicht gemeldet hatten, dachte ich, gut, die wollen mein Geld nicht, dann kauf ich mir das Teil halt in der Bucht und geh zum Optiker um die Ecke.

Pustekuchen! Die Uvex Lightning pro habe ich zwar günstig gekriegt, allerdings wird's beim Optiker jetzt richtig teuer, wegen der gewölbten Gläser (Kurve 8)

Apollo-Optik: 186,- EUR, entspiegelt.
Privater Optiker um die Ecke: 198,- EUR nicht mal entspiegelt.

Wo habt Ihr das so billig machen lassen? Oder habt Ihr da nicht gewölbte Gläser drin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boeser (9. Januar 2009)

mamba64 schrieb:


> Man ist das eine Odysee mit dieser Brille...
> Nachdem sich die Leute von optikxpress.de trotz meiner Zusage ein paar Tage nicht gemeldet hatten, dachte ich, gut, die wollen mein Geld nicht, dann kauf ich mir das Teil halt in der Bucht und geh zum Optiker um die Ecke.
> 
> Pustekuchen! Die Uvex Lightning pro habe ich zwar günstig gekriegt, allerdings wird's beim Optiker jetzt richtig teuer, wegen der gewölbten Gläser (Kurve 8)
> ...



Gewölbt sind die Gläser wohl bei allen. Der Preis hängt jedoch auch maßgeblich von deiner Sehstärke (oder besser: -schwäche) ab. Vorhin wurde ja schon gesagt, dass ab 1.5 diop. nur spezielle Sportgläser in Frage kommen.


----------



## mamba64 (9. Januar 2009)

Ja, der Beitrag war von mir 

Beide Optiker kannten meine Sehstärke von -1.0 und trotzdem der horrende Preis.
So wie ich das verstehe, müssen es spezielle Sportgläser sein, damit sie in den gewölbten Rahmen passen. "Normale Gläser könne man da gar nicht verbauen", so die hiesigen Optiker.


----------



## mamba64 (26. Januar 2009)

mamba64 schrieb:


> Ja, der Beitrag war von mir
> 
> Beide Optiker kannten meine Sehstärke von -1.0 und trotzdem der horrende Preis.
> So wie ich das verstehe, müssen es spezielle Sportgläser sein, damit sie in den gewölbten Rahmen passen. "Normale Gläser könne man da gar nicht verbauen", so die hiesigen Optiker.


 
So, kurzes update, falls noch jemand einen Optiker sucht...

Ich habe jetzt bei http://www.brillenzentrale.de fertigen lassen.

Extrem ausführlicher Mailverkehr vorher und während der Fertigung - und ungewöhnlich entgegenkommend. 

Herr Linder (wohl der Eigentümer) war auch etwas skeptisch wegen der starken Biegung, hat dann aber nachdem ich ihm die Brille zuschickte auf seine Kosten eine Probeverglasung gemacht. 
Hat funktioniert und ich habe für Kunststoffgläser 1.6/vollvergütet komplett incl. Versand 69,50 bezahlt.

Kann ich nur empfehlen, ganz saubere Arbeit und eine Kundennähe die seines Gleichen sucht!


----------



## Janus1972 (26. Januar 2009)

kumpel von mir hat sich seine addidas irgendwo in bayern bestellt. hat statt 300 euronen nur um die 190 incl. gläser bezahlt. war auch super zufrieden


----------



## Schlammspritzer (16. Februar 2009)

Auch bei mir ist es jetzt soweit das ich eine Radbrille mit Sehstärke brauche 

Mit großem Interesse hab ich eure Beiträge gelesen und jetzt, per Zufall, noch eine günstige Alternative entdeckt die ich euch nicht vorenthalten möchte: 
aktiv optik (bei uns im Globus-Markt) bietet diese Woche Funktions-Sportbrillen der Marke Vegas-sport (!?)mit individueller Sehstärke und einem Paar Wechselscheiben ab 59,90 Euro an. Wie ich finde ein tolles Angebot. 

Nach meinem Geschmack macht Sie einen guten Eindruck. Wenn ich meine habe kann ich gerne mal, bei Interesse, ein Bild davon hier einstellen


----------



## boeser (3. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich wollte euch noch von meiner neuen Brille berichten. Ich habe mich lange hier und im Internet informiert. Clip-ins oder Kontaktlinsen kamen für mich nicht in Frage. Die einzige Alternative, die ich fand, war das System der Uvex Lightning. 

Ich habe mir also einen Optiker in der Nähe gesucht, der mir die direkt mit den speziellen Sportgläser verglasen kann. Gut war, dass ich mich vorher schon informiert hatte. Der (etwas betagte) Optiker wollte mir zunächst allerlei hässliche Brillen-System für Sport-Sonnenbrillen "andrehen" - ich war jedoch schon auf meine uvex und die rupp+hubrach-Gläser fixiert. Letztlich konnte ich den Optiker dann auch überzeugen. 

Er bestellte also die "Uvex Lightning Pro" (etwas größere Bauart als das ältere Modell ohne "Pro"). Die Brille wurde dann vermessen während ich sie trug und zusätzlich maß er noch meine Sehstärke. 

Grundsätzlich ist die Verglasung mit rupp+hubrach-Gläsern bis ca. +4,5 dptr. möglich (bei Weitsichtigkeit). Zu beachten ist jedoch, dass man durch die gebogenen Gläser einen völlig anderen Dioptrin-Wert erreichen kann und wird. Ich habe z. B. beidseitig +4,0 dptr. In den Sportgläsern waren die Werte jedoch zwischen +2,5 und +3,25 dptr. (man bekommt so ein kleines Kärtchen von rupp+hubrach, wo das genau draufsteht).

Nun habe ich meine Brille und ich muss sagen, ich bin sehr zufrieden. Beim ersten Aufsetzen ist es etwas komisch durch die gebogenen Gläser, aber das Gefühl geht sofort wieder weg.

Nun zum Preis: Der ganze Spaß war nicht günstig, aber dafür ist es eine elegante Lösung: 380 EUR inkl. Brille (inkl. Tasche und 2 Vorsatzscheiben), den dünneren Gläsern (1,6+), Super-Entspiegelung und Hartschicht. 

Der Optiker war übrigens ziemlich begeistert von der Uvex-Brille an sich. So ein System kannte er noch nicht und er wird sich jetzt wohl auch so eine machen lassen.  Besonders verwunderlich ist das, weil er mir zunächst von der Uvex abraten wollte, wegen angeblich schlechter Qualität. 

Also, ich hoffe, ich konnte jemandem hier nützliche Infos geben.

Grüße
jan


----------



## N3C0 (3. März 2009)

also meine 0815 kunstoff-gläser tun es auch. jedes mal reinigen nach der tour, keine kratzer und nix... 380 eur hätte ich nicht bezahlt! 

die kunstoff-gläser sind dementsprechend deutlich günstiger. ich hab seiner zeit etwas über 100 eur bezahlt.


----------



## boeser (3. März 2009)

N3C0 schrieb:


> also meine 0815 kunstoff-gläser tun es auch. jedes mal reinigen nach der tour, keine kratzer und nix... 380 eur hätte ich nicht bezahlt!
> 
> die kunstoff-gläser sind dementsprechend deutlich günstiger. ich hab seiner zeit etwas über 100 eur bezahlt.



Ich glaube, das Thema hatten wir schon mal. Vielleicht sind unsere Sehstärken nicht ganz vergleichbar. Hast du r+h-Gläser? Wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, hast du nur -2,0 dptr. Dann sind sicher noch normale Gläser möglich. Bei mir jedoch nicht.


----------



## N3C0 (3. März 2009)

stimmt, hatte ich vergessen. dann herzliches "beileid". 
aber davon ma abgesehn: die brille isses wert. die aufsteckmethode is top. auch in den abendstunden hervorragend, mit den klargläsern. hervorragende 3in1 lösung die brille! 

anmerkung am rande: im winter hatte ich es häufiger das die brille beim ausatmen beschlägt. der trick mit spülmittel einschmieren hilft jedoch und der schutzfilm hält sogar für 2-3 touren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kn00t (6. März 2009)

Hat hier schonmal jemand Erfahrungen mit "R2" Sonnenbrillen gemacht?
Gibts hier: http://www.sport-elite.de/sfr/shop/...nnenbrillen&unterkat2=mit+Sehst%E4rke+Adapter

anscheinend gleich mit Sehstärkenadapter.
Allerdings bin ich etwas skeptisch, da mir die Brillen ( im Vergleich mit anderen ) ziemlich billig vorkommen ( aslo preislich ).
Wer weiß da was? Die Marke "R2" sagt mir jetzt z.B. gar nichts.


Grüße

kn00t


----------



## Schlammspritzer (6. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

habe heute meine Brille abgeholt 

hier nun, wie versprochen, ein par Fotos.

Nicht auf den Bildern zu sehen: Es ist noch eine Aufbewahrungsbox und eine Tasche für unterwegs dabei.

Diese Ausführung kostet jetzt 79,90 . Da ist es sicher nicht so schlimm wenn sie z.B. bei einem Sturz beschädigt wird.
Besonder mit den dunklen Gläsern sieht sie, auch an meinem Double, ganz gut aus und der Sehstärkeeinsatz ist kaum zu erkennen.


----------



## Phil-Joe (7. März 2009)

Ich frag´ mich nur, warum ihr euch wundert, dass Brillen so teuer sind!?
Ist doch nicht erst seit gestern so, dass man für gute Gläser aus Kunststoff, die auch noch dünner sind ab einer gewissen Stärke richtig Geld lassen muss. Ich persönlich find´ den Preis von 190 beio Rhodenstock für diverse Modelle noch recht günstig. 
Geh´ doch mal, wie ich mit -6,5 und -8 in der Brille, zum Optiker und lass dir ein Angebot für (hübsches) Gestell plus gute Gläser machen ... da kommst doch schon locker auf 400,- bis 500,- Euro. 
Dahingehend wundert mich gar nix. Wenn dann das Geld endlich mal reicht, kommt endlich ´ne richtig gute Brille oder eben eine OP. Bis dahin dann eben Kontaktlinsen.


----------



## bergsocke (3. April 2009)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Allerdings wollte Rodenstock wegen der Sehstärke es dann nicht machen und so hat es R+H gemacht.
> 
> 
> DHF



hi, bin grad deinen Beitrag hier entdeckt, wie stark ist deine Sehschwäche denn ?? 
mir hats auch so ergangen, hab +6,0  und Zyl -1

vg bergsocke


----------



## dwe60 (3. April 2009)

Wohl war, wohl war - und richtig teuer wird es erst wenn man ins "Mumienalter" kommt und ne Gleitsichtbrille benötigt - habe gerade etwas über 1100,- hingelegt 

dafür aber auch überhaupt keine Anpassungsprobleme




Phil-Joe schrieb:


> Ich frag´ mich nur, warum ihr euch wundert, dass Brillen so teuer sind!?
> Ist doch nicht erst seit gestern so, dass man für gute Gläser aus Kunststoff, die auch noch dünner sind ab einer gewissen Stärke richtig Geld lassen muss. Ich persönlich find´ den Preis von 190 beio Rhodenstock für diverse Modelle noch recht günstig.
> Geh´ doch mal, wie ich mit -6,5 und -8 in der Brille, zum Optiker und lass dir ein Angebot für (hübsches) Gestell plus gute Gläser machen ... da kommst doch schon locker auf 400,- bis 500,- Euro.
> Dahingehend wundert mich gar nix. Wenn dann das Geld endlich mal reicht, kommt endlich ´ne richtig gute Brille oder eben eine OP. Bis dahin dann eben Kontaktlinsen.


----------



## gabiblue (8. April 2009)

Hallo...

habe bislang auch mit Monatslinsen und Sportbrille drüber die *BESTE* Erfahrung gemacht. Komme aber im Moment mit meinen Linsen nicht mehr klar... :-(((

Von einer Brille mit Innenclip hat man mir auch abgeraten (wegen dem Beschlagen und dem Wimpernproblem).

Seit kurzem habe ich eine *Rudy Project Ekynox SX* mit meinen Brillenstärken. (habe ich sogar in einem Sportbrillen Onlineshop gekauft und mir die Brille direkt mit meinen Stärken verglasen lassen). War nicht billig (ca. 380,- EUR inkl. den speziellen Gläsern bei meinen -1,5 und -2,0) und hat auch über 2 Wochen gedauert bis ich sie hatte - aber ich komme super damit zurecht!  Die Investition hat sich für mich also auf jeden Fall gelohnt.

Gruß an alle "gleichgesinnten kurzsichtigen Mountainbiker"...

gabiblue


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bully98 (9. April 2009)

Janus1972 schrieb:


> kumpel von mir hat sich seine addidas irgendwo in bayern bestellt. hat statt 300 euronen nur um die 190 incl. gläser bezahlt. war auch super zufrieden



Hallo, meinst du mit deinem Kumpel den Fire 578??

Wenn ja dann bitte schnellstens obigen Satz korrigieren.
Er hat sich nicht aus BAYERN sondern aus dem Schwarzwald in Württemberg!!!


----------



## thetourist (10. April 2009)

Hab mir vor 2 Wochen ne Adidas EvilEye S bei meinem Optiker gekauft. 

Innenclip mit Sehstärke (R -7, L -6,25). Wechselgläser waren keine dabei. Werde mir die farbigen Wechsel-Gläser nach Bedarf kaufen. Brille kostete inklusive allem 250 Euro.

Bisher bin ich sehr zufrieden, keine Probleme sei es nun mit der Sicht i den Randbereichen, mit Beschlagen oder das die Wimpern die Gläser berühren. 

Ich kann die Adidas ohne weiteres weiterempfehlen!


----------

